# I'm bad!



## nealjpage (Jan 30, 2008)

I went out today after work, gave a guy my hard-earned cash, and came away with a 4x5 Speed Graphic with 127mm Ektar lens, 127mm Graflex lens, twelve film holders, speed back, assorted lens filters, instruction book, two boxes of film (old Tri-x and Vericolor S) in a case, a colorhead and color stabilizer for my 23C, a daylight 4x5 developing tank, and 8 hard rubber Kodak developing tanks with 4x5 holders!  

Where am I going to put all this crap??:er:

Oh, and I'll try to post pics this weekend.  I need to trudge up to the office to use our digital camera since I don't have one.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 30, 2008)

Yea, your bad. But I'm sure I and a few other volunteers can help releave you of your guilt and pain.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 30, 2008)

I bet you guys can, too.

Here's my concern, and perhaps Max or JC will need to answer it for me:  will this first leap into LF cause me develop a ravenous hunger for larger and larger negatives?  Will I be foaming at the mouth for an 8x10 before too long?

I might need to move to a bigger house.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, $170 for it, if anyone's interested.  Am I bragging?  I don't mean to if I am.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 31, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I went out today after work, gave a guy my hard-earned cash, and came away with a 4x5 Speed Graphic with 127mm Ektar lens, 127mm Graflex lens, twelve film holders, speed back, assorted lens filters, instruction book, two boxes of film (old Tri-x and Vericolor S) in a case, a colorhead and color stabilizer for my 23C, a daylight 4x5 developing tank, and 8 hard rubber Kodak developing tanks with 4x5 holders!
> 
> Where am I going to put all this crap??:er:
> 
> Oh, and I'll try to post pics this weekend.  I need to trudge up to the office to use our digital camera since I don't have one.



Good for you for getting it!!

Man, i bet you can't WAIT to see some 4/5 Velvia slides!!


----------



## JC1220 (Jan 31, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I bet you guys can, too.
> 
> Here's my concern, and perhaps Max or JC will need to answer it for me: will this first leap into LF cause me develop a ravenous hunger for larger and larger negatives? Will I be foaming at the mouth for an 8x10 before too long?
> 
> I might need to move to a bigger house.


 
Great find! My first venture into 4x5 was with a Calumet 45NX then bought a Calumet 4x5 field(pretty much a Tachi) of which I still have both and not touched in probably 12 years, when I moved to 8x10 & 12x20 and contact printing. Come to think of it I haven't touched the 4x5 Besler in about the same time period! Wow I have a lot gear I should sell!

Anyway, I moved up to 4x5 because I was becoming increasingly unsatisfied with 35mm. I think you will like the control - both in camera and processing, viewing on the ground glass in quite enjoyable and that large negative! I think I stared at my first negatives for hours!

So, I give you a year if you are lucky, maybe a month or two on the outside before you start wondering what an 8x10 neg would be like!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 31, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I went out today after work, gave a guy my hard-earned cash, and came away with a 4x5 Speed Graphic with 127mm Ektar lens, 127mm Graflex lens, twelve film holders, speed back, assorted lens filters, instruction book, two boxes of film (old Tri-x and Vericolor S) in a case, a colorhead and color stabilizer for my 23C, a daylight 4x5 developing tank, and 8 hard rubber Kodak developing tanks with 4x5 holders!
> 
> Where am I going to put all this crap??:er:
> 
> Oh, and I'll try to post pics this weekend. I need to trudge up to the office to use our digital camera since I don't have one.


 
Uh oh...  It started!The addiction to the LF started!  Bad news, there's no 12 step recovery from this addiction.

Good find! Price is very, very low and you'll have tons of fun shooting 4x5. Have fun with it.


----------



## r-brian (Jan 31, 2008)

Just take on look at the price for 8x10 and larger film.  4x5 sounds pretty good.


----------

